# Coloring Dragons Blood soap



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

What do you use to color the dragons blood soap? It naturally soaps dark doesn't it? But what do you use to get the red color and how much of it works?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Nobody color their dragon's blood soap? How brown does it get? Really brown like a chocolate soap or tan like vanilla soap?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a couple soaps that get dark brown.....DB being one of them. Even when I try to separate some out before adding the FO and then coloring that unscented portion it nearly all gets swallowed up with the dark brown. So now I don't even try.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Adding red may brighten the soap, but then again the Dragon's Blood may takeover and the red color may disappear. All you can do is try. Let us know after it is cured if you managed to keep a red color.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are two Dragon's Blood scents out there, the old ISP that is super dark that Tony's started, and another that is more powdery smelling and is lighter brown, Wellington made it. I use the darker one, and pull some of the unscented soap out before trace and using Peacocks Color's ruby red, pour this color on top to look like blood trailed across it. It makes it's own texture with this raised effect and is stunning against the dark nearly black soap. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

It turns really dark but I made a red swirl and it is still visible.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

The swirls and what Vicki made sounds really good. I'll see if I can come up with some of that Ruby Red color and see what we come up with. Don't know if she will want to even color her portion. The name Dragon's Blood almost turned her off to it. Good thing I didn't ask her if she wanted some Monkey Fart FO wasn't it? HA HA. :rofl I'm going up to Maydelle (Between Palestine and Rusk) on the 21st and 22nd to make soap with my best friend. 2 days of soap making and catching up on neighborhood chatter. Can't wait. We are both almost out of what we made last time.


----------

